# What is your first name?



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

whats yours?


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> whats yours?
> [snapback]963451[/snapback]​


Jim


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

michael aka mike aka larry aka castro


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Becky/Rebecca :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

craig


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Joseph/Joe


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Dan

--Dan(







)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tyrone.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Ed


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Bufurt...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Daddy


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sir Humpsalot!!

j/k it's Andrew


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

joe/joseph aka dave


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Joe. Last name Mamma.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Nathan


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Brandon


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Bufurt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh ? you can't fool me, James


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damnit.... lol

thanks eugene...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Would you believe me if I said Trevor


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgnutz is my birth name, but I prefer Nathan


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Richard


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Hahahaha









Gerry- mine



Xenon said:


> Tyrone.
> [snapback]963480[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Depends.
People I know, know me as Mikal.
When i introduce my self to people I dont know, I tell em Frank


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

henry


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

BuckNakid


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

chris


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Kevin/Kev/TK/K-Mart/Stitch/K-Matt/Special K/Killa K

I hate my friends


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Cleetus


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

Lauren


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Ryan


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

mine is Dominic as u can tell because of Redbelly Dom


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

guess what mine is...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

alan said:


> guess what mine is...
> [snapback]963669[/snapback]​


uhhh?


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

I'Zheet M'Drurz aka Whos' bin Pharteen


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

alan said:


> guess what mine is...
> [snapback]963669[/snapback]​


My first gess would be alan, but who really knows?

My name is chris


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nate or Nathan


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ryan


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > guess what mine is...
> ...


c-o-r-r-e-c-t


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Charlie, close friends call me chuck. I am only 21 not old enough to be a chuck to everyone.


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

Brad


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mike


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Chuck.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

brian.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Ryan


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Karl, friends call me ice... crazy ghetto friends


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

djcyborg said:


> I'Zheet M'Drurz aka Whos' bin Pharteen
> [snapback]963681[/snapback]​


lmfao, i remember watching that....funny stuff right there


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

steve


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Moore. Because he sucks.
> ...





grnlemonade said:


> djcyborg said:
> 
> 
> > I'Zheet M'Drurz aka Whos' bin Pharteen
> ...


i didnt get that... whats it from?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Martin aka Gurdo


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

Alex


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Frans


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

kaleem...no one has my name...

pronounced cuhleem...not kayleem


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

grnlemonade said:


> djcyborg said:
> 
> 
> > I'Zheet M'Drurz aka Whos' bin Pharteen
> ...


i didnt get that... whats it from?
[snapback]963870[/snapback]​[/quote]

i think it was mad TV......they were making fun of all the al qaeda and al jazeera members and made up the names......if you dont get it say those names out loud..........they had like 10 other names.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Dave


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


http://home.indy.rr.com/eugener/DENIROSN.wmv


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> kaleem...no one has my name...
> 
> pronounced cuhleem...not kayleem
> [snapback]964031[/snapback]​


Kaleem Abdul Jabbar?????????


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

like thats the first time i heard that


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my name is dong hung long


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no it isnt stop lying


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Preston


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > icedizzle said:
> ...


lmao, yea thats it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Chris


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Haunz'Goodin'Bed :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

The mac daddy


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

One guess...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Lyle said:


> One guess...
> [snapback]964413[/snapback]​


Soup?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I bet you've seen this one a lot 
~Taylor~








Most people are getting sick and complining that I sign 90% of my posts that way. Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Tyrone.
> [snapback]963480[/snapback]​


hmmmmmmm

Copyright © 2004 Piranha-Fury.com
Site Interface and Design © 2002-2004 *Michael E. Baker*

Mine is

Cody


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Tyrone.
> ...


Looks like the copyright is up.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> I bet you've seen this one a lot
> ~Taylor~
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

hyphen said:


> my name is dong hung long
> [snapback]964114[/snapback]​


do you know Chu Sum Twat?? my indian name is Big Chief Smack'a'ho


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you've seen this one a lot
> ...


Yup.............


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Trish







but then again quite a few people on here know that anyhow from the chat.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


and i think he is serious....... he sent me a PM about the hole cherry thing and refured to himself as being "ghey". not like theres anything wrong with that but..........


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Dawgnutz said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


he's only 15 man, maybe he's just confused! maybe not.... he seems like a nice kid anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

wasnt saying he was a bad kid now was I?


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> wasnt saying he was a bad kid now was I?
> [snapback]965335[/snapback]​










I know you weren't


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

kyle.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Seth.

however a lot of friends just call me Yeti..


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

C.D.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

Adam


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

yonam


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

acb said:


> Adam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats my middle name :nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranhaqueen said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Dawgnutz said:
> ...


15?, actually I'm 14, and Sherriff Freak, you are only hearing and seeing what you want to


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thomas


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

karl aka blitz


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

funny thing pm's are...sherriff freak pmed me a couple times...and all he had in it was gayness like i wanna fight u...

compulsive lying son of a bitch


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Brandon


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

rob


----------

